# i want him back



## luv2ivy (May 18, 2010)

on december 7th 2009 i had my husband arrested for smacking me even though it was me that hit first 2 days later i filed a restraining order against him in anger.these past few months have been miserable without him i miss him the kids miss him and of last week i found out that he has been dating somebody for the past 5 weeks that he met online he even introduced her to my kids and had them at her house.we have been married for almost 11 yrs but i have been with him since i was 14 yrs old.he is still so angry with me he wont speak to me or answer his phone when i call if the kids are with him he has them answer it my kids told me that he told them that he loves this other woman i dont know what to do please help me im at a cross roads i dont know what to do


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

luv2ivy, this is a little something I am somewhat familiar with. While my wife didn't have me arrested; she did file a bogus restraining order against me. I can still remember when she had me served at our clinic. The surprize, outrage, and betrayal was overwhelming. 

While I condem him for seeing another woman while you two are still married; I can honestly understand why he may not want to come back to you. My wife too is beginning to understand that she made a mistake. 

I am currently wrestling with God about "how much is too much"? I know I can forgive her. I would like to tell you I already have, but it's a process. However, I am not sure if I can ever again cherish her as my wife. I imagine your husband may feel the same.

LIL


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Some people can't control their reaction to hit back if they being hit
But the strength of the smack differs between woman and man
I don't encourage violence in any way 
If his smack left marks or bruises 
He deserves the restraining order

No matter how deep his anger it should not give him right to cheat on you 
you are still married unless
One possibility, he might be lying just to take revenge for what you did to him

IMO, you both need to seek a marriage counselor
since he is not answering your phone calls try to find third part to be able to have contact with him
might be a friend that you both trust or your pastor...

Good Luck


----------



## luv2ivy (May 18, 2010)

well the other woman part is true he introduced her to the kids last saturday.i went over there last night and told him how i felt and he told me he could take that risk again and that he was happy with his girlfriend sad part is he ended up making love to me but after words he walked out of the room to call his girlfriend after he got off the phone with her i asked him how he could do that to me and he told me that sex doesnt change anything he still wants to be with her.he is ripping my heart open all over again.


----------

